
Chef Sugar taken down - mariusz331
https://github.com/sethvargo/chef-sugar
======
delfinom
Appears Seth may be a bit uninformed of the stupid going on here.

Chef did not contract with ICE. In fact, they probably don't even know. The
ICE IT guys wanted to license Chef. However, this is government work, they
can't just do the logical thing and buy it from the single source. No, they
had to put out a contract.

In essence, Seth is just hurting the disadvantaged, minority, woman owned
small business that applied to middleman the contract more than he is ICE or
Chef.

~~~
timkpaine
A (now deleted) tweet from a presentation by Chef directly to ICE would
suggest otherwise.

[https://twitter.com/ccnim/status/968863798827372544?s=21](https://twitter.com/ccnim/status/968863798827372544?s=21)

~~~
mooman219
Do you have the original tweet or is this just speculation?

This (now deleted) tweet says otherwise,
[https://twitter.com/ccnim/status/368833796837372544](https://twitter.com/ccnim/status/368833796837372544)
/s

~~~
monocasa
Here's a screenshot of the original tweet.

[https://twitter.com/walesmd/status/1174766407004938240](https://twitter.com/walesmd/status/1174766407004938240)

~~~
djmips
now also deleted...

~~~
monocasa
Geeze, the internet is going all scorched Earth on this.

